# MF 135 diff. gears



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there any other diff. gear ratios than 37-6? I would like to be able to go slower with higher rpms for digging potatoes. I have 11.2x28 tires and run them quite slack, 10psi.
I need about 2000rpm. or a little better to run the digger.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy deerhide,
If you can find one of these gear reduction boxes, your problem will be solved. These were an option for 135's back in the day and are highly sought after today. It is sandwiched in between the transmission and rear end. (Photo compliments of *Bart CA* on the YT Massey Ferguson tractor forum)










Search tractor salvage yards to see if you can find one. There are about eighty 135's listed in salvage in the 'dismantled' machine' section of tractorhouse.com

Another angle to check out is the potato digger manufacturer. They surely have had this complaint before.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Was that a MF option?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You will have to research this question. On the YT Massey Ferguson tractor forum, one man stated that this was an option for the 135 tractor. Looks like it fits well. Another man stated that he had not seen this before, and suggested it might be for trencher operations.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I sold MF gear for a number of years starting in '79, never heard of this unit for them. But I knew about it for 8n Fords! It would solve my problem for sure. My digger has a fairly simple 'gearbox and chain' drive. Maybe I can just source a new gearset. I'll ask the mfg. Thanks.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

MF produced a creeper gear for the 360 tractor that inserted between the transmission and the rear housing. They also produced a 4 wheel drive box to fit the same place. Have not seen one though. It would lengthen the wheel base of the tractor and give you more legroom.


----------



## marshallgreer138 (12 mo ago)

I would love to have one of those but I've never even heard of them before. I'll definitely start looking at trencher tractors a lot closer now. 
Yeah I can see why they would be sought after. 
What a nice upgrade that would be to have on your tractor. I'm


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Search masseyferguson/819769/l | Shop AGCO Parts







parts.agcocorp.com





This link will take you to the 200/300 serieshttps://parts.agcocorp.com/ accessory parts book. go at page 37 and you will find the reduction for a 360. I don't remember seeing one in the 100 series or the 135 parts book. 
if the link doesn't work go to Shop AGCO Parts then "search by parts book" then "browse" then fill in the boxes MF- Tractor-Accessories -tractor accessories 200 300v series
you can also find any Agco parts book on this website


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

deerhide said:


> I sold MF gear for a number of years starting in '79, never heard of this unit for them. But I knew about it for 8n Fords! It would solve my problem for sure. My digger has a fairly simple 'gearbox and chain' drive. Maybe I can just source a new gearset. I'll ask the mfg. Thanks.


Could you post up a picture of your spud digger and what company made it? I grown potatoes myself and every year have to manually dig them and I'd sure like to buy a digger myself. Diffing spuds is hard and dirty work.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

It's under the snow until the end of March at least! It's made by Willsie, in Ontario. You can google it. They are not cheap, I got mine 2nd. hand. You need to have all of the potato tops and any weeds all gone, otherwise and it will 'plug up'.


----------

